# Battery Managers



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

This past weekend, I was ready to hook up my "Griot's Garage Battery Manager III." The literature for the device says that the unit is designed to "maintain charge on 12 volt batteries, lead acid, WET, MF, AGM as well as most other GEL batteries." The literature goes on to state that the Battery Manager III "can detect battery voltage and recharge battery frequently and automatically. When the vehicle's battery is fully charged, the charging LED will remain on." 

I have a fully functioning dashboard analog clock in my 1967 GTO. Of course, such clock operates at all times, even when the car is not running. The instructions to the device above has the following caveat: "Before connection to the Battery Manager III, you should turn OFF any lights, or other 12 volt accessories that are connected to your vehicle's electrical system." This made me pause and I wasn't comfortable connecting the Battery Manager III because I thought the dashboard analog clock was a "12 volt accessory" and might be damaged.

Will connection of the Battery Manager III damage the analog clock in the dashboard? Any experience or advice is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am not really positive, BUT, I think turning off accessories is so you don't damage the battery manager (sudden load). Or maybe so you don't fry delicate electronics ( newer cars with computers and LEDS etc.)


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I am not really positive, BUT, I think turning off accessories is so you don't damage the battery manager (sudden load). Or maybe so you don't fry delicate electronics ( newer cars with computers and LEDS etc.)


Thanks for your thoughts. So, you think my analog clock is at risk?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nah ! It probably dosen't keep good time anyway !! Seriously, I doubt it. ALSO....safety is an issue ...the more draw there is on the battery, the bigger the spark will be when connecting the clamps to the battery terminals....Like when you jump a dead battery!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bro, If you are worried ...pull the fuse for the clock....peace of mind!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. The clocks amp draw is so low it shouldn't have any effect on your battery tender. The tender will adjust output to keep the battery at operating voltage.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTOsarge said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. The clocks amp draw is so low it shouldn't have any effect on your battery tender. The tender will adjust output to keep the battery at operating voltage.



Thanks Eric and GTOsarge, I've come to the same conclusion that only high-amp drawing or sensitive electronic items are an issue.. So I will hook up the battery manager this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Long Island Guys*



Eric Animal said:


> Bro, If you are worried ...pull the fuse for the clock....peace of mind!


Eric, where on L.I. do you live? I lived in Merrick until 1995. Connecticut is nice, but Jones Beach is a long drive.......... Paul


----------



## Alan (Jul 8, 2006)

The clock on my '66 GTO wasn't much use, since it kept lousy time and I disconnect the battery between rides anyway. So I took it out and put a tach that I got from Ames in the space.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Alan said:


> The clock on my '66 GTO wasn't much use, since it kept lousy time and I disconnect the battery between rides anyway. So I took it out and put a tach that I got from Ames in the space.


Alan, the clock I have actually keeps good time and I have a hood tach. Thanks for the suggestion, which is a good one.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, I lived in Merrick 1960-1979...off hewlett Ave. Send me a PM if you like.:cheers Eric


----------

